# ADA 30c Shrimp Tank Journal- "Sanctuary"



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i just bought an ADA 30c cube garden. this tank will be a shrimp and microrasbora sanctuary. my plan ned stocking is:

4 Amanos
15 (starting colony) of a centerpiece shrimp (deciding between blue pearls, CRS, and tiger shrimp)
9 Boraras merah (1/2 inch microrasbora)
3 otocinclus


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

why don't you put these journals in the photo album?

You have to take it off those felt pads, it's gonna be a very expensive pile of broken glass and shrimp if you don't

Go with Blue pearls or CRS. CRS are kinda getting a bit un-original, so I say blue pearls FTW


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Sanctuary 
Can't wait for updates!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

CmLaracy said:


> why don't you put these journals in the photo album?
> 
> You have to take it off those felt pads, it's gonna be a very expensive pile of broken glass and shrimp if you don't
> 
> Go with Blue pearls or CRS. CRS are kinda getting a bit un-original, so I say blue pearls FTW


oh, thats an old'ish pic, i already took off pads, 2day we are either getting garden mat or a foam pad.

i guess blue pearl is the best option, steady monetary value and quick breeding :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll follow along, I just got a 30-C myself. Looking at a school of Baroras sp., some oto's, and a few sparking gourami.

Lighting?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lighitng is going to be a 24 watt oddysea fixture, i no they suck, but they are the only good size


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

go to home depot. there is a 27w light there (made by hampton bay) for i think under 30 dollars. it comes with a quad flourecent PC and is great for cubish tanks (since the bulb is a square). the bulb it comes with is 6700k. that way it is open top, which always looks nice and the light is good and cheap.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea, we may check out wat they have, depending if we go for a garden mat or a home depot alternative.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

for a tank that size, you really dont need much. one of those black pads to protect desks work just fine. they can be bought at staples or similar stores.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

do you have a link maybe i can see?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

set up placement and equip:



























i should get a zoomed 501


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

you should get a little eheim for that sucker!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wish i had the money for an eheim 

i only got 65 left for everything else. i am going to Redondo Beach on Sunday to collect fresh driftwood, maybe i'll collect some extra, and boil it and sell it 

and also, wouldnt a Zoo Med 501 suffice? dang it man, y cant someone sell 20 dollar acrylic lily pipes, maybe i can DIY some, cuz with a ADA tank, only a set of lily pipes will look nice


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice light.
Get the SS lily pipes to match the light:thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

those are super expensive :icon_cry:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

Cheaper then the glass ones:thumbsup:

But probably too much for your budget for now.
they hide the gunk that builds up on the glass ones and makes you have to clean them all the time:thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you should just stick with shrimp. They're totally fascinating all on their own, and adding fish would just distract you from focusing on their crazy antics... so that's my 2cents. 

Don't forget you'll need a prefilter on that intake to protect the shrimplets.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

goalcreas said:


> Cheaper then the glass ones:thumbsup:
> 
> But probably too much for your budget for now.
> they hide the gunk that builds up on the glass ones and makes you have to clean them all the time:thumbsup:


cant i DIY lily pipes? problem is, i can never find lexan tubing 

anyway, im havving trouble finding the perfect, cheapish canister, i need one bad, this one looks like [email protected]



lauraleellbp said:


> I think you should just stick with shrimp. They're totally fascinating all on their own, and adding fish would just distract you from focusing on their crazy antics... so that's my 2cents.
> 
> Don't forget you'll need a prefilter on that intake to protect the shrimplets.


dont worry, shrimp will come in a LONG time, maybe 3+ weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

You can get the TOM's nano filter for about $20 plus ship


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i still need good pipes, cuz those have black on them and distract the viewers eyes to wander. lol

im all about the focus


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> do you have a link maybe i can see?


to the pad? sure here: http://www.staples.com/office/suppl...Surfaces_17565_Business_Supplies_10051_SEARCH



CmLaracy said:


> you should get a little eheim for that sucker!


i second that. :thumbsup: 
ehiems work great!
but, how many gallons is that tank?


fishman9809 said:


> wish i had the money for an eheim
> 
> i only got 65 left for everything else. i am going to Redondo Beach on Sunday to collect fresh driftwood, maybe i'll collect some extra, and boil it and sell it
> 
> and also, wouldnt a Zoo Med 501 suffice? dang it man, y cant someone sell 20 dollar acrylic lily pipes, maybe i can DIY some, cuz with a ADA tank, only a set of lily pipes will look nice


well, youre not keeping turtles are you?
i guess it may work, idk. 

DIY a lily pipe? sorry but that is beyond the scope of most people. unless you can blow glass, youre out of luck. acyrlic can be melted easier, but to take a pane of acyrlic from home depot and connect 2 sides to make a cylinder would be hard (and it would probably fall apart soon unless completely melted and reformed with a mold or something). i just dont see how it can be done practically.


oh, how are you going to diffuse your CO2?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> to the pad? sure here: http://www.staples.com/office/suppl...Surfaces_17565_Business_Supplies_10051_SEARCH


thanks!!!!




@[email protected] said:


> i second that. :thumbsup:
> ehiems work great!
> but, how many gallons is that tank?


its 7.4 gallons i think



@[email protected] said:


> well, youre not keeping turtles are you?
> i guess it may work, idk.


many people use these on nanos :thumbsup:



@[email protected] said:


> DIY a lily pipe? sorry but that is beyond the scope of most people. unless you can blow glass, youre out of luck. acyrlic can be melted easier, but to take a pane of acyrlic from home depot and connect 2 sides to make a cylinder would be hard (and it would probably fall apart soon unless completely melted and reformed with a mold or something). i just dont see how it can be done practically.


i was planning on acrylic, lol, lexan tubing, i am not that skilled 




@[email protected] said:


> oh, how are you going to diffuse your CO2?


my DIY chopstick diffuser  wrks great!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> i was planning on acrylic, lol, lexan tubing, i am not that skilled


yeah, but you still need to shape it somehow. besides, you need to cover up the filter intake so the shrimplets dont get in.




fishman9809 said:


> my DIY chopstick diffuser  wrks great!!!


???
chopsticks?
can i see a pic of this?


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

fishman9809 said:


> and also, wouldnt a Zoo Med 501 suffice? dang it man, y cant someone sell 20 dollar acrylic lily pipes, maybe i can DIY some, cuz with a ADA tank, only a set of lily pipes will look nice


501 would work great. although not as pretty to look at as lily pipes.


I've had mine running with no problems and completely silent for around two years now on a ten gal.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> yeah, but you still need to shape it somehow. besides, you need to cover up the filter intake so the shrimplets dont get in.


yea, but the intake will be behind a bunch of java fern and java moss with the foam, so you wont see it.



@[email protected] said:


> ???
> chopsticks?
> can i see a pic of this?


sure:












supaoopa said:


> 501 would work great. although not as pretty to look at as lily pipes.
> 
> 
> I've had mine running with no problems and completely silent for around two years now on a ten gal.


cool, thanks!!!! :thumbsup:



And by the way everyone, i got 2 two kilo bags of bright sand and a 3L bag of Amazonia I powder. if one of my parents picks up a mat, i can put substrate in 2day


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL @ diffuser
that thing actually works!? LOL
HAHAHAHAHA
sorry
HAHAHA

if your are going to try and make lily pipes, then you really need to get a nicer diffuser or it will look way out of place, or better yet get/make an inline reactor (i love these things).


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

and i have this stuff, used for tableclothes so they dont move, my mom has this:




























wouldnt this be a great material?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> LOL @ diffuser
> that thing actually works!? LOL
> HAHAHAHAHA
> sorry
> ...


it works great, and eh, not really, the diffuser is very small, barely noticeable, and will be behind a bunch of plants and the bubbles will get sucked into the intake and the filter will act as a reactor. :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that will work. i have that stuff under the carpets in my house, so they dont slide on the hardwood floors.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

cool, i am planning on putting in the AS and sand tonight.

thhese are the AS and sand organiztion possibilities (overhead):


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like 1

but i would do even less sand (like, none; but thats just since i personally think sand is over-used).


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well, idk wat i will do, i'll have to ask parents, its their tank, technically 

my tank, their home and cabinet, and dining room, so i guess their choice. idk

im hoping for 1 or 2


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I like 2


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

mom seys 1 or 2, lets see wat dad


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dad sed 3, oh well, i'll just pick one when the moment comes


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You should probably play around with your hardscape first, and go from there. Are you going with Manzanita again?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, according to my dad, theres a beach near me, south of Pacifica that has TONS of manzanita on the beaches.


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

i like 1


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

aw crud, i just realized, i need a drop checker


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

#2

Having two separate soil areas in such a small tank is fugly. Keep it to one, no more.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

CM may be right. you might not have enough area to plant enough in the small soil areas. it will look weird with just 2 stems poking up. but idk.

you dont NEED a drop checker. it helps a lot though.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

true true, i was planning on going with 2 anyway, and i was going to DIY a drop checker, this is a great idea from APC made by Sebas in Uruguay:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that works. looks pretty good too.

where did you get the fluid? (may seem like a weird question, but i ordered a drop checker a year ago, and it came with the liquid spilled out of the container)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So... how many pages is this journal going to be before a single thing goes into the tank? :hihi:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ill guess it will only take 50 or so, but maybe more. lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> that works. looks pretty good too.
> 
> where did you get the fluid? (may seem like a weird question, but i ordered a drop checker a year ago, and it came with the liquid spilled out of the container)


fluid usually comes with drop checkers, i think there is a DIY thread on making your own solution.



lauraleellbp said:


> So... how many pages is this journal going to be before a single thing goes into the tank? :hihi:


no idea, but AS and sand are prolly going in 2night 



@[email protected] said:


> ill guess it will only take 50 or so, but maybe more. lol


nononono, you are wayyy off, more like *50+*


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

k guys, update
got stuff in tank:



























this is wat i will be using as a canister for my DIY canister filter:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that looks like a good size. all you need is to get a powerhead that you can attach a pipe into, drill 2 holes (the output has to be the size of the pipe for the powerhead, input can be smaller with different tubing, but the same would be easier), and fill it with media. im interested in seeing how you will do this. can we get a plan?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well, its pretty simple, just going to have a powerhead drilled into the top and the intake barb comeing out the bottom's side. i will be using 1/2 tubing with DIY lily pipes and a foam pad over the intake. problem i am facing is the head, 3 feet is too much unless i put it behind the tank, but then i could see the fitler form the side. i am in a rut there, but the idea is done already.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

k, i gave up on DIY and got a Eheim Classic 2213 

DIY lily pipes will still be used, and i also bought a Hydor Theo mini 50 watt heater.

i also found some nice scissors ADA quality made in the same place as ADA scissors as well, Solingen, Germany:

















Here is tank with background and stuff:









My "Garden Mat" :
















scientific lily pipe drawings  :
















My plants to be bought are:
Narrow leaf Java fern
Downoi (or Erio cinerium or Erio sp. 'china', whatever i can get)
Java moss
Pellia
Marimo balls (1 XXL, 1 medium, and 2 small [i have 2 from Japan already])

I have not decided if i will have stems or not yet, but i may, but only greens, as you can see, this tank will be very green. i want a plant that looks like bamboo, and grows emersed. i will see wat i can find on the plant finder.
here are my plans for tank:

without rock:











with:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

oh, and i STILL do not have wood or rocks, i need to find some FAST, cuz i am getting impatient


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i reccomend going for the erio, if you can keep it alive. 

like the setup, but why dont you try some xmas moss (or tiawan). it looks nicer then java IME. its funny im saying this, kinda hypocritical, since i only have java.

finally smartened up and bought an eheim, eh?
well, the classics are very good systems, the only thing i dont like is that you can prime it as easily as the eccos.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nah, my dad got it. didnt want the mess if the DIY filter burst or sumthin. maybe i'll go with taiwan moss. i doubt i can keep erio alive


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

what is your waters kh (in the tank)?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dude, theres no water, lol


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

why not?
why not start cycling? or fill it up and let the dust settle?
if your going to bury the wood partially in there to keep it stable get the wood and do so. rocks can be just put ontop without too much disruption of the substrate.

once i get my substrate and filter, i get water in there. wood can come later in my tanks, but i use flourite and eco, not AS.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i like waiting, im going to hardscape, plant, and fill at the same time.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL

Good luck keeping Pellia where "you" want it... I love the stuff, but IME it will settle in a tank wherever _*it*_ wants to (usually where the water current is lowest).

Get the plants in there already!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

your diagrams are uber advanced


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> LOL
> 
> Good luck keeping Pellia where "you" want it... I love the stuff, but IME it will settle in a tank wherever _*it*_ wants to (usually where the water current is lowest).
> 
> Get the plants in there already!


i want toooooooooooo, i need some more slate for my 30c and i need wood, filter, plants, and heater. heater and filter on way tho.

i want plants soooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad. i only have like 6 rocks in there that are small that i salvaged from my 20 long.



chris127 said:


> your diagrams are uber advanced


yes, yes they are, fear them :icon_twis


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so whens planting going to occur?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

200 pages later.
LOL


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

most likely. :icon_eek: lol i hope to get my shrimp tank underway soon. what species are you putting in yours?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

AS SOON AS I GET EVERYTHING, lol i want to plant now, but i cant, my dad sed we gotta wait till nxt month, we spent to much, lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> 200 pages later.
> LOL


be quiet Mr. No Profile LOL



chris127 said:


> most likely. :icon_eek: lol i hope to get my shrimp tank underway soon. what species are you putting in yours?


blue pearls and like 4 amanos is what i am planning.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

BLAH!
i have a profile, its the link thats broken.
lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i got sum rocks in the tank if that helps!! :


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

looks good, may look nicer with a bit of green though.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

jeez dude, this wont get started for w hile, unless i look for sum manzanita myself and i get RAOKed all my plants (hint hint). i mite actually look for my own manzanita, but i will have to bake it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Why would you use java moss? I would go with some other kind that is much prettier. Great scape so far tho


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

First of all, the rocks look nice :thumbsup: . BUT, I really recommend that you place them on the line separating the soil and sand, to act as a barrier. You have them in the soil, which is purely cosmetic. Most people only place stones such as yours in the their tanks as a way to create a barrier between the soil and sand while still looking nice. And trust me, even if you're careful, Aquasoil will get in that sand sooner or later without a barrier. And since you're using powder AS, you really won't be able to remove stray pieces at all, as they simply are too small, and too similar in size to the sand grains. So go ahead and place those rocks along the line of which the AS and Bright sand meet ok?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Why would you use java moss? I would go with some other kind that is much prettier. Great scape so far tho


i was thinking of maybe taiwan, how does that sound?



CmLaracy said:


> First of all, the rocks look nice :thumbsup: . BUT, I really recommend that you place them on the line separating the soil and sand, to act as a barrier. You have them in the soil, which is purely cosmetic. Most people only place stones such as yours in the their tanks as a way to create a barrier between the soil and sand while still looking nice. And trust me, even if you're careful, Aquasoil will get in that sand sooner or later without a barrier. And since you're using powder AS, you really won't be able to remove stray pieces at all, as they simply are too small, and too similar in size to the sand grains. So go ahead and place those rocks along the line of which the AS and Bright sand meet ok?


hey no worries man, i was actually plannin on doin that, i kinda wanted the rocks to complement the driftwood, but i'll see wat i can do, i'll poost pics later of wat i can up with.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

As you can see in the 1st pic below, i DID change the rock positioning like a sed, dont wry, it looks to much of a straight line, but i will have other rocks and plants will cover, so its ok.
here is my DIY outflow lily pipe


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

is that just clear hose bent into shape and cut off at an angle?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Now that is really cool! Widen the opening, and You could start selling those puppies!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> is that just clear hose bent into shape and cut off at an angle?


yep, im going to try and flare it later, last time i tried, it came out looking like [email protected], but i'll try to flare it a LITTLE



clwatkins10 said:


> Now that is really cool! Widen the opening, and You could start selling those puppies!


who would buy them? :icon_roll


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I would buy a set. A larger one though, for my 20 gallon.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

these are actually quite big, 1/2 inch inside diameter and 5/8 outside, i just didnt flare it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

What kind of diffuser are you going to use? When I get my eheim, I am going to make an inline reactor


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

fore now my DIY diffuser, with money from the lily pieps im gonna buy a glass one.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

vary nice set up, plan to do a ADA set up eventually but not yet so will be watching this thread with interest to get some ideas and i really like those lilly pipes.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You did a lovely job on those and should be really proud of yourself! :thumbsup: 

Looks like this could turn into a profitable little venture for you, I really hope it all works out, this has the potential to help you fund your "caviar tastes" LOL


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lol, i indeed have caviar taste 

i am planning with the money nuthin too much, just dry ferts and a glass diffuser. and if people keep on buying, i'll save for paintball Co2 on this tank


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> lol, i indeed have caviar taste
> 
> i am planning with the money nuthin too much, just dry ferts and a glass diffuser. and if people keep on buying, i'll save for paintball Co2 on this tank


You will love the co2! I know I love mine


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i was planning using one of these CO2 sets :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Full-...hZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

with one of these diffusers:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-2-Brand-...hZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That co2 is pretty neat! and a good price at that


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet project!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks, on saturday im going canoeing and wen there a river in CA, theres manzanita 

if u get my drift(wood)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

hmmmm, i wonder what this thing is:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Uh oh, don't show Les. He'll mail you a green mask, with matching cape, tights, and a thong...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

yay, You got yours too


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Uh oh, don't show Les. He'll mail you a green mask, with matching cape, tights, and a thong...


too late, he already did, lol, jk



clwatkins10 said:


> yay, You got yours too


i no!!! finally!!! i waited all day, they came at the last second!!!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> i was planning using one of these CO2 sets :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Full-...hZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Looks sweet, _but_...
Are there replacement CO2 cylinders readily available for that system? How about a solenoid?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Looks sweet, _but_...
> Are there replacement CO2 cylinders readily available for that system? How about a solenoid?


yea, i decided to stay DIY, the only thing i plan on buying is a small diffuser (recommendations from roybot?), the co2 system had cartridges at an outrageous price, the same cost of the system for 3 cartridges!!! :icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a few of these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-2-CO2-Di...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

As well as the ones you linked to earlier. They all work well. Definately buy a few extras -- I've broken more than a few of the cheap ones.

If you can swing it though, My first recommendation would be ...
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=2_15&products_id=155
 I *love* mine! Nice, super fine mist...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

with the money i make form my pipes i sell, actually that diffuser from ADA is not too far off!! I may wait and save up tho, then i can purchase a ADA Solar mini or even a real solar!!!!! so i may stick with cheapos for now and upgrade later.

today was a great day, i ordered riccia, taiwan moss, erio 'thailand', and a 12 inch tweezer


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

an erio?
why does everyone have them but me? *cry*
good luck with it, itll look great in that tank (if it lives).

riccia is a great plant. you will love how it pearls. nothing else even comes close.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i am going riccis stones cuz i decided pellia is too messy, the erio will grow out in my 20 long til the 30c is well cycled and ready.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you dont need really need them. i think you still need to tie ricci to them anyway, so why not just use cheap slate? thats what i do, and it works. after 3 monthes the bottom rots from lack of light and it starts to float, so i just redo it. its messy, but not too hard.
just do it outside the tank, wait 3 hours after puting the riccia back in, and then clean the surface of the tank with your net.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

im going to do it jaon balibans method, and i already have slate, u read my mind


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

what his method?see i thought when you said you would get riccia stones you meant the ADA ones. i never used them, but they sound like BS. oh and btw, a tip for the riccia, vaccum it. the rotting part below can build up, and rotting isnt good, since that rot isnt happening at a steady constant rate. the fish mulm is produced at a regular rate, the riccia bottoms die at irregular intervals.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

basically the usual method is his, here it is:

http://projectaquarium.com/articleDetails.aspx?id=4


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, glad you showed me that. seems easier then going around and around the stone with string.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea, it seems quite easy too.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

soo.... when are we gonna see some water in this puppy?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well, i basically got all the plants, i jsut need sum wood, and rocks, but my suppliers havent responded yet, so its teporarily on hold, but i DID get my HHUGEEEEEEEE java fern for my centerpiece in the 30c


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude, water it up  are you aiming for the longest dry thread still?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nope, i already won that with my 20 long, no need to hold up that record


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

how huge?

its funny, people say they grow slow, but mine sprout a new leaf every week and a half in my 20L.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

14 inches tall, and about 10 inches wide, in a 12x12 cube, lol 



lemme say all the mosses i have coming, singapore, taiwan, flame, java and willow 

all small portions tho...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

If you have any extra needle leaf fern, LMK


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i actually do, a piece broke off, maybe if it grows a little, i'll send it to u, i prolly ownt need both


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

hey, the next rhizome branch you get, or leaf plantlet (like when it has a leaf at least 3/4" big) can i buy it from you?
those ferns are hard to find, and id like to get some starter stock.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sure thing!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

howsaboutan update?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nope, nuthin to update, got lots of plants, specially from u clwatkins 

sooooo much moss, but i have no wood to put it on, and i need driftwood baddddddddd.

planning on getting sum pressurized, and a stronger light as well.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

New plants means an update is due.

:icon_cool


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

plants that are growing in my 20L is pointless to update 

i need more money to buy this fixture:

350MM Long Aquarium Top Light 2x 24 watt POWER COMPACT

great deal.

then i need money for cheap, paintball pressurized, and then, actually should be first, an ADA DIY stand


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

that fixture look like a PC version of the one i have except a 24" instead of 36"(here's the equivalent fish need it)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

but the one i showed u is not 24", its small, my tank is12 inches.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> but the one i showed u is not 24", its small, my tank is12 inches.


lol sorry saw the 24 watt and mistuke it for inches


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

this is for all the update loving animals, AHEM clwatkins10 


































i got the diffuser from a trade, so i need to bleach it still. the pipes are there becuz i made a new set for the 30c 

here are some pics of my vacation:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, watchu talkin bout fishman?? That is a beautiful vacation destination! The water is sooo blue!
BTW, is there something under your tank holding off of the wood? Why dont you fill this puppy up? You've got the filter, pipes, light and substrate.... Are you still waiting for some wood??? Get to work!! *cracks whip*


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

That light you linked to is sweet, _but..._ as far as I can tell it's an Austrailian company...

Check this out: http://www.aboutaustralia.com/Power_Australia.htm

Here's a thread with that light in use. There's a photo of the power strip if you scroll down a bit -- tank's pretty sweet too! 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/52835-30cm-nano-cube-journal-24-12-a-2.html#post491543

I'd contact Catalina Aquarium, and see if they can trim down this fixture to match your tank size.
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_74&products_id=1193


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey, just wanted to pop in and say you're off to an awesome start. I'm really starting to like the look of the the rimless tanks. I guess my only gripe is I'm not too sure how well a light fixture would sit on the tank without a rim, and whether you could get them in ADA sizes. I'm more of a nitty-gritty "the tank is my laboratory" type person but as soon as I get better at aquascaping I might venture into ADA-land. 

I think so far you have an awesome hardscape and you're off to a really great start. Just add wood maybe? :thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> lol, watchu talkin bout fishman?? That is a beautiful vacation destination! The water is sooo blue!
> BTW, is there something under your tank holding off of the wood? Why dont you fill this puppy up? You've got the filter, pipes, light and substrate.... Are you still waiting for some wood??? Get to work!! *cracks whip*


yep, waiting for wood :thumbsup:

the rox i got look like Seiryu a little, and i flipped some over to get more stripes 



roybot73 said:


> That light you linked to is sweet, _but..._ as far as I can tell it's an Austrailian company...
> 
> Check this out: http://www.aboutaustralia.com/Power_Australia.htm
> 
> ...


i can get the catalina 9.5 inch fixture with 39w of cfl, is that good enuff? i want to hang this sucker!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



NyteBlade said:


> Hey, just wanted to pop in and say you're off to an awesome start. I'm really starting to like the look of the the rimless tanks. I guess my only gripe is I'm not too sure how well a light fixture would sit on the tank without a rim, and whether you could get them in ADA sizes. I'm more of a nitty-gritty "the tank is my laboratory" type person but as soon as I get better at aquascaping I might venture into ADA-land.
> 
> I think so far you have an awesome hardscape and you're off to a really great start. Just add wood maybe? :thumbsup:


yea, wood is on its way soon, i think i gotta rush, i got school starting in like 2 weeks :/


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

School starts for you in 2 weeks! Mine starts in 2 and 1/2:hihi: 
By the way it's looking great!:thumbsup: I can't wait until you have it set up!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i meant registraion is in 2 weeks 

school in 3 

muhahahahah

thanks!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i am about to buy this:










http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=370

hopefully there is a return policy, becuz if it turns to be not enuff, i can return it. if it is good enuff, i will be uber happy


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Well that looks interesting  You will sure get good light coverage over your tank. Im interested to see how this turns out


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

im only going to buy if there is return policy, dont want to get screwed over :/


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That link doesnt work for me....?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=370

maybe now? (doubt it)


----------



## rcx_sk (Feb 2, 2004)

that store sells the led panel on ebay for alittle cheaper - $45 + $9 shipping - http://home.shop.ebay.com/items/Pet...dwholesalersQ5fauctions?_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea, but thats an auction, it mite go up, i dont know how much tho. i cant find a darn thing abou their return policy :/


----------



## rcx_sk (Feb 2, 2004)

here's the return policy for that store- http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewDoc&docId=5

no refunds, only exchanges for products. it says in rare cases they might give a refund minus 20% restocking fee

alot of times for unusual items, my past experiences with ebay is that you can win it for the min. bid b/c not alot of people are looking/bidding for those items


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

do they refund?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

this is a review from an AAPE member:



> I have been testing the LED model for over 3 - 4 months now on my 55g. which is CO2 injected via canister, use Excel daily, Kent micro every other, and has a substrate mix of Shulz aquatic, Eco complete, and laterite. I always had good growth and the algae b4 with CF burning either the full 260w in four bulbs or half that.
> 
> I wanted to save on heat, energy use, and get the LED life span. So, I put 3 12x12 in panels with 2/3 red and 1/3 blue spectrum onto the glass cover. To see the fish, I went with a 24 in. white led bar from LEDtronics. I've gone with the same light period as I had with CF - 5 hrs in the morning, 2 hr siesta, 6 hrs at eve/night.
> 
> ...


seems pretty good, but not enough light for my stems :/

maybe it was jsut his experience, unforuntaely, i wont find out becuz no one has them :/


----------



## rcx_sk (Feb 2, 2004)

yeah that led panel looks interesting, just alittle pricey though. I edited my last post, that ledwholeseller website says the don't refund, only exchange, and in rare cases they might refund, but there's a 20% restocking fee


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

The LED concept sounds great but pricey. I was inspired by your posts on it though and looked around and ran into this:

LumenAQUA - adjustable warmth, light intensity etc...just $1200 :eek5::
http://www.royalaquarium.com/ViewProduct.asp?ModelNumber=LumenAqua-3V1

However they also make the Ecolight -which seems very cool and is only $55:
http://www.royalaquarium.com/ViewProduct.asp?ModelNumber=23DNLED-V1


I also saw this, which explains how to build your own and the math to figure out the LEDs etc. that you would need:

http://forums.linear1.org/index.php/topic,364.0.html


You may have all this info already but I figured it might be useful to someone looking for info on the LED light setup. I wish I could do it, easy setup for small tanks and low power consumption...but it's just SO expensive if you want to do a high light large tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Why dont you get some water in there to get the cycling started  By the time you decide on a light the ammonia spike will be over


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

ditto on what clwatkins10 said. Bring on the water!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Why dont you get some water in there to get the cycling started  By the time you decide on a light the ammonia spike will be over


Shooooo by the time he decides on a light I'll have grandkids!! :fish:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Why dont you get some water in there to get the cycling started  By the time you decide on a light the ammonia spike will be over


cuz plants can stand the ammonia with daily water changes and because my manzanaita is coming tomorrow or fri. and also, see next comment to medred :icon_roll



MedRed said:


> ditto on what clwatkins10 said. Bring on the water!


it'll look like poopy, i cant scape anything, all i have is rock, so when driftwood comes i'll just have to pull it all out again.



lauraleellbp said:


> Shooooo by the time he decides on a light I'll have grandkids!! :fish:


i have a comeback to that, but its mean, so i wont say it 

anyway, i forgot to add, im rescaping the 20L to iwagumi with glosso, HC, tenellus red, dwarf hairgrass (eleocharis acicularis), and giant hairgrass (eleocharis vivapara)

i'll get a lot of money soon from my tank tear down


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

btw, no led fixture. its too little light, its only 400 lumens.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

being scaped. pics up tonite.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

scaped:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

any comments? ahem clwatkins10?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

coming from you that means a lot!!!i usually dont go so neat wiht san and AS lined with rocks. kind of a little strange looking to me.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

lol. THAT LOOKS GREAT. :thumbsup: Good job


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hey, good job! I really like that!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

-you dont feel that the rock looks unnatural?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The rocks remind me of the edge of a stream and the wood reminds me of trees that are falling over into the stream. Looks very natural


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

just a little heads up, i added more rocks, looks better now, pics later


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking good Fish!  How are your pipes working out? Any chance of getting some shots of them in action?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sure thing, i'll be back in 5 mins with some glamor shots


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nvr mentioned this, but if positioned correctly, pipes will give whirlpool , just like lily.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sry about cruddy pics, but the flickr wont let me save & edit anymore pics :/

here she is  :


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

It's about time you finally filled the dang thing with water, lol. It looks very nice. I will be the first to say, though, that i find the rocks to look a little distracting to me. I would have thought you should rearrange them to not be so perfectly in a row, but now that you mentioned that you added more, I'll wait til I see your new pics to comment further. But other than the rocks (which didn't look bad, so i hope it doesnt sound like i dont like them!), the tank looks awesome, and I cant wait until you show us your acrylic pipes at work!

Good job, kid!

:edit: oh wow! i posted and then there were your new pics! i got ninja'd by you! The rocks look VERY nice now! Excellent job my friend!


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

varry nice


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Well done fish, Impressive


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Church said:


> It's about time you finally filled the dang thing with water, lol. It looks very nice. I will be the first to say, though, that i find the rocks to look a little distracting to me. I would have thought you should rearrange them to not be so perfectly in a row, but now that you mentioned that you added more, I'll wait til I see your new pics to comment further. But other than the rocks (which didn't look bad, so i hope it doesnt sound like i dont like them!), the tank looks awesome, and I cant wait until you show us your acrylic pipes at work!
> 
> Good job, kid!
> 
> :edit: oh wow! i posted and then there were your new pics! i got ninja'd by you! The rocks look VERY nice now! Excellent job my friend!


finally i out-ninja'd Church 

there actually will be MORE rocks. :flick: adding more now :icon_surp



Ozymandias said:


> varry nice


thanks!!! 



Orlando said:


> Well done fish, Impressive


glad you like  it took me literalyl 30 mins to get the whirlpool off the lily pipes


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

This is an excellent looking tank!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

u guys make me feel special :flick:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looking good dude!
Aren't open top tanks sweet?

Gonna wrap some rocks with moss?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

open top tank kick butt!!!

yep, i got tons of moss and a bit of suBwassertang left, gonna put some on rocks 
going to AFA today, maybe some erio mini


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW! That looks awesome. I am very impressed. I cant wait to set up a 30C. Your lily pipes look great! Well done


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> WOW! That looks awesome. I am very impressed. I cant wait to set up a 30C. Your lily pipes look great! Well done


thanks 

i actually may get ADA's new Do! Aqua pipes to try. each flow piece is 45 dollars, so idk if i can afford, but the do! Aqua looks nice. they also have SUPER tiny little diffusers :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful job, fish. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

How do your parents like it?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

they want fish :/

they like it tho. they wanted the erio in the front, so i moved it, i'll show pics in a few mins, gotta make some more moss rocks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, then get shrimp AND some Otos and microrasboras. Kill 2 birds with one stone.  I think they'll love the shrimp too once they grow on them, though.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe, i kinda want fish too, but i dont want eaten shrimp fry.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ive read that micro rasboras wont bother baby shrimpies at all...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i think they will, but i am unsure


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok guys, mom and dad are complaining they want fish, hows this? :

9 boraras merah 
3 otos (or if 5 is ok, 5)
5 amanos
15 blue pearls to start

tell me if thats good or if another nano fish would be better/nicer


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

im having a strange occurance, the AS is giving me 0 ammonia, even after 3 days, is that normal? (no its not). ive had AS before and had a huge ammonia spike, maybe i didnt get one because i didnt stir it a lot?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Probably still gearing up, and all the plants you have in there this time are absorbing a portion of what is being leeched. That's my guess, anyways. Plus this batch might not leech as much as your last batch.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well, it DOES leach, i tested in a cup and tested water, but not in tank for some reason.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Fishman, your tank looks great! I do think the pygmy rasboras will look great. I have them and love them. Or threadfins.....

Perhaps your plants are just soaking them up. Have you thought that maybe your reactions fluid of your test kit might not be working?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well, see, thats why i tested it in a cup, and it did show lots of ammonia, but in tank it wasnt. but then again, AS in tank was stirred, cup wasnt. if the ammonia is 0, couldnt i add fish soon? all params are fine.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wont threadfins get too big for 7.4 gallons and eat all shrimp?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I wouldnt add fish yet,.... wait a while to see if the ammonia kicks up


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i was planning on adding amanos first. cuz even after i stirred and rearrange a bit, ammonia still = 0


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Hey Fishman... who carries the Do! Aqua pipes?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

jsut AFA, not availabe anywhere else yet, not even online in US


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

how do you plan on getting them? importing? i'd love to get some as well!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nah, AFA carries them, i live near them. i'll prolly jsut keep my current pipes.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

dang... I want some!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> wont threadfins get too big for 7.4 gallons and eat all shrimp?


They'd definitely get too big for a 12" cube, but would not eat shrimplets. Their mouths are super tiny.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ye,a becuz with fins they are quite large. i guess i'll just stick with microrasbora.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

a new issue has arisen guys, the tank is stand is on slightly unequal floor, here is a pic to show :/ :










will this be an issue? i sure as heck hope not.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not really a problem. Just get some wooden shims to level the stand. It's not terribly out of whack so it will be easy to level off.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ What he said. Easy fix!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea, but thats not the problem, now i have to drain the tank and everything :/


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i made a couple shims, they are not the same cuts, but will wrk i believe, here they are:


















tis is after they were put under the measurement equip:


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> yea, but thats not the problem, now i have to drain the tank and everything :/


Why would you have to drain the tank? it's only 7.4 gallons which is approx 62lbs. If that's too much for you to lift then only drain it half way.

I've moved (adjusted/shimmed) plenty of tanks larger than 7.4 Gal when full. Just be careful. In fact, I just shimmed my moms 29 gallon when it was full. It's not like you're moving it across the room.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

mrbman7 said:


> Why would you have to drain the tank? it's only 7.4 gallons which is approx 62lbs. If that's too much for you to lift then only drain it half way.
> 
> I've moved (adjusted/shimmed) plenty of tanks larger than 7.4 Gal when full. Just be careful. In fact, I just shimmed my moms 29 gallon when it was full. It's not like you're moving it across the room.


no, the stand itself is about 100+ pounds.....

plus, i am nervous about shimming a tank that is rimless whille full because they are more prone to pressure uneven pressure wearing down the silicone. seems the back is a little uneven too, but its not as bad, prolyl dont have to wry about that one.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't shim the tank, you have to shim the stand...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

rrrrrrrrr, thats wat i mean!!! lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

leveled


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

amanos added as well as the nana petites, updated pics 2nite.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

impatiently waiting... lol


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

amanos won't breed in fresh water the need salt


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

who said i was breeding amanos?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i may have to buy microrasbora first this weekend, because school is going to keep me too busy later on.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

STILL no pics, bgut good news at least, sorta

im getting microrasbora and some otos tomorrow at AFA

getting like 7 or 9 micros and 2 or 3 otos, too much?

(blue pearls come later when i save up enough, parents buying fish cuz THEY want, not me)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

so where are the pics?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dad still too lazy :/


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

2 amanos dead, fish gasping, that is what i woke up to. not enough oxygen in water. losses could have been worse. 4 amanos outside tank, 2 alive, 2 dead. 1 was still in. seem sall is ok now. but this is amazing, i think this is a record for amano walking in dry air, he made it about 25 feet+, i have a vid, but dont know how to post on thread.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's the movie.

:icon_wink


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks 

the reason why it was wet (paper towel), was because i thot it may be alive, it looked very fresh. i put it in water, it twitched, but after 20 mins, nuthin happened.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice movie  Where are the pics i'm sure i can't be that bad


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

going out

more later.


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice looking tank! That would be one hell of a shrimp if it survived!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

it was fresh dead too!!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

glamour shots:


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I <3 this tank. this has to be one of my favorites for sure.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow!!! thanks!!! i still feel rocks look too unnatural. maybe i should jsut buy a buttload of moss and cover all the rocks


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I think it'll look cool if you could get a ground cover to grow in between the rocks, coming from in the inside and onto the sand. That could soften the transition and maybe make it look more natural.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude, it looks great. so green


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dooboogoo said:


> I think it'll look cool if you could get a ground cover to grow in between the rocks, coming from in the inside and onto the sand. That could soften the transition and maybe make it look more natural.


see, i dont have enough light for any short growing ground cover. i was going to use marsilea, but it need high light, which i dont have, maybe more moss rocks?



chris127 said:


> dude, it looks great. so green


thanks


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

fishman... what camera do you use?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nikon d70, but i havent quite got the hang of it, yet


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow. i was on vacation so i didnt see the tanks progress, but i sure like the result. good job. 

leave the rocks. the look pretty natural, many rock cliffs actually split in a similar slope to the one you have going. 

i reccomend against ground cover. the bare substrate helps give some contrast to a mostly green tank.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well, i ordered a little moss, just to help a little, there will stillb be bare rock tho.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Killer cube, Fishman :thumbsup:

Just plug some moss or hc between a couple stones here and there to break them up visually, let it pour out over but don't let it get too crazy. And I think if you turn a couple of your longer rocks about 90° so they jut out with the branches, you'll be a little happier with it all.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i tried riccia, you can see a couple stones, it doenst like the 30c, too little light. in the 20L it grows like crazy tho.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry I meant hc, updated. I despise riccia these days.

Another thing I think is cool, green algae covered rock here and there. You can leave them in a bucket of water outside in the sun until they turn fuzzy green and use them as accent. When the algae dies off you remove them and repeat the process, or have backups waiting. That's one of those thing that sets a nature tank just a notch apart from the rest.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey, pssssssst, nobody knows, but im trying to do a semi biotope 

only non-asian plant i have is the nana petite 
i might go with the HC, if my dad decides to get pressurized and a higher wattage light.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just went through the thread, The tank looks great.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks, rethinking the CRS issue, since its rimless, should be kept very full, but i can have my CRS just walking out on me and crisping up.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

oh btw, fishman, do you have a link to your 20L. i tried searching, but i came up with nothing (did you move it out of the general seciton?).


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dont look, its hideous, i didnt update pics cuz i rescaped. so basically nothing on there is now. i might tear down the 20L for a shrimp breeding set up. then i can make some real money


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Are you using a 6700K bulb? Maybe the white balance is off, but it seems like the tank is a bit yellow to me.

Great scape...where are the shrimp!?


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> it was fresh dead too!!!


Damn, it was almost supershrimp...lol:hihi: 




fishman9809 said:


> see, i dont have enough light for any short growing ground cover. i was going to use marsilea, but it need high light, which i dont have, maybe more moss rocks?


I think small moss rocks in between some of the rocks you have there would have the same effect. Why not give it a try? Great pics!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Are you using a 6700K bulb? Maybe the white balance is off, but it seems like the tank is a bit yellow to me.
> 
> Great scape...where are the shrimp!?


yea, 6700k= crisp yellow, and im only running a 6700k 18 watter, maybe i am going to change it out to a 10000k bulb. i like white illumination.

1 shrimp left, another stupid one jumped, crazy guys, its fine, im fed up with them anyway. CRS wont climb according to u, so its cool 



dooboogoo said:


> Damn, it was almost supershrimp...lol:hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> I think small moss rocks in between some of the rocks you have there would have the same effect. Why not give it a try? Great pics!



yep it was 

moss should come 2mororw for rocks


----------



## wschalle (Aug 17, 2007)

Do you ever have problems with shrimp jumping out?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

wschalle said:


> Do you ever have problems with shrimp jumping out?


Yes, he lost many.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, all amanos lept, lol, but i got RCS, will post pics when they color up


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Isn't this thread wayyyyy overdue for some pics?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sorta, but i suck at pics


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh please. Mr almost-won-a-photo-contest...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

pshhht, that was with the 20L, out of water pics are easy, just through the glass and into water never comes out so well.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL

I never let awful pics stop me...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

fine, i'll try to take some tomorrow, i dunno ho busy i am, but i'll try. fish are timid as heck, they only come out when i scare them with my tweezers, not even for food they come out, i dunno what they eat, they refuse food, no matter how long i havent fed them, i stopped feeding for 2 days and feed 2day, nothing, not even a nibble. but the always seem quite plump.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well for crying out loud, stop chasing them around with tweezers! LOL


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nah, thats when im planting.......


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you didnt feed them for 2 days and you are wondering why they arent eating? its a planted tank, its full of food. i had 2 amanos in a 6 gallon with a betta, i never fed them a thing and one is still kicking (in my 20L now).
try throwing half of a hikari algae waffer on the ground right next to the plants, just let it stay. they will eat it eventually.


----------



## wschalle (Aug 17, 2007)

I have 2 1 and a half year old amanos and they are still going strong... Who says women live longer than men? They're both males...

Incidentally, the females all lept out of the tank at my previous apartment...


----------



## @mar[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thats only in humans. and that is in part because estrogen lowers the chances of heart-related illness. i dont know why it does though.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

heres and example lauralee, easy peasy:










FTS, not good, but w/e:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What on earth are you talking about? I think it looks _*awesome*_!! :thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

its not that dark, plus, the flickr editor (piknik) wont work so i cant modify the pic.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks, but i am really regretting not getting CRS, they have been my hidden obsession since i joined.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey why not any more pics, up close to the sides pictures of everything?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats awesome dude!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

SeaSerpant said:


> Hey why not any more pics, up close to the sides pictures of everything?


i'll try :thumbsup:



clwatkins10 said:


> Thats awesome dude!!


thanks!!!



epicfish said:


> Nice.


thanks a ton guys!!!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks great!

I have to say some brown or black Diamonds (CRS cousins) would just top off that tank perfectly.

And some more moss:icon_roll 
-Andrew


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like the pics. 
and brightness is the easiest thing to adjust (well, along with hue, saturation, and contrast). i can do it in seconds with adobe photoshop, or with corel paintshop. heck, i could probably do it in irfan.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

A Hill said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I have to say some brown or black Diamonds (CRS cousins) would just top off that tank perfectly.
> 
> ...


theres actually tons of moss, its tied to lots of rock and all the driftwood, 3 pieces are covered wiht moss, but i jsut got some more, so the front ones are growing in. are black diamonds easier to care for than CRS?



@[email protected] said:


> i like the pics.
> and brightness is the easiest thing to adjust (well, along with hue, saturation, and contrast). i can do it in seconds with adobe photoshop, or with corel paintshop. heck, i could probably do it in irfan.


yea, im not good with editing, i try my best to not edit any pics, most my pics are not edited, i try and get the best possible w/out editing.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

guys, dont look good no more, found 1 fish with TB and 1 is missing, 1 symptom of TB that all alive fish have is lack of hunger. if this is true, whole tank teared down, plants thrown away and everything, nothing you can do to treat. you can only save tank, you cant even save substrate. i euthanized the fish with TB already and i cannot find the body of the missing one. well guys, if this tank doesnt survive, it had a good run, i'll update u guys soon

thanks for viewing (in case the tank dies)


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

are you going off of anything other then lack of appetite? they may just be feeding on shrimplets and be too full to eat yucky prepared food.

if i it is TB, you cant save the tank either, unless you use something to sterilize it. i would tell your parents TB is a possibility and get them to take a fish to the vet to get biopsied and/or cultured. that way you know for sure. it costs less then buying everything over again.
and use rubber gloves to do anything in the tank. even if you have cuts you probably wont catch it, but you shouldnt chance it.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

not only lack of appetite, also staying out of sight is a symptom. im just going to wait and see. if everything dies, sucks for me. plus, i have not shrimplets yet, i got the shrimp like 3 days ago.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There's a million reasons that fish will stop eating and stay out of sight. I definitely would not jump to the conclusion that your fish have TB, that's really rare and IMO just not likely.

What's your CO2 running on the tank? How slow were you in your acclimation process when you bought the fish, and what are the water parameters of your tank versus the water parameters where you bought them? What were they feeding the fish at the LFS? It's common for fish to be finicky about their food, especially when faced with a lot of changes all at once.

Have you checked your water parameters since you found the dead fish?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

You could still have shrimplets, maybe one was berried while shipping?

Tank looks great, sucks that you're having problems with your fish. What kind of plant is that floater?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

2 dead fish doesnt mean TB. when did you first notice the symptoms. TB has an incredibly long incubation period, sometimes taking monthes for symptoms to show, and then another month or so sometimes for the fish to die of starvation (since they do continue to nibble). and if they continue to eat and die of other symptoms its a month and a half sometimes. mycobacteria progresses very slowly (thats why its often hard to pick up in cultures), but it is nearly impossible to kill. 

just let the tank be. check your perameters, try feeding frozen foods to coax them to eat (they like those better), etc.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> There's a million reasons that fish will stop eating and stay out of sight. I definitely would not jump to the conclusion that your fish have TB, that's really rare and IMO just not likely.
> 
> What's your CO2 running on the tank? How slow were you in your acclimation process when you bought the fish, and what are the water parameters of your tank versus the water parameters where you bought them? What were they feeding the fish at the LFS? It's common for fish to be finicky about their food, especially when faced with a lot of changes all at once.
> 
> Have you checked your water parameters since you found the dead fish?


im pretty sure that the dead fish had TB, but i found the missing fish, just VERY reclusive. i'll double check params in a few mins, just got back from school.



fishscale said:


> You could still have shrimplets, maybe one was berried while shipping?
> 
> Tank looks great, sucks that you're having problems with your fish. What kind of plant is that floater?


the floaters are salvinia and american frogbit, turns out shrimplets love the roots as they are very fine and soft.



@[email protected] said:


> 2 dead fish doesnt mean TB. when did you first notice the symptoms. TB has an incredibly long incubation period, sometimes taking monthes for symptoms to show, and then another month or so sometimes for the fish to die of starvation (since they do continue to nibble). and if they continue to eat and die of other symptoms its a month and a half sometimes. mycobacteria progresses very slowly (thats why its often hard to pick up in cultures), but it is nearly impossible to kill.
> 
> just let the tank be. check your perameters, try feeding frozen foods to coax them to eat (they like those better), etc.


2-3 weeks for incubation. i have TONS of food for them to try, but all too big, for example i have brine shrimp, cyclopeeze, blood worms, first bites fish fry food (used to eat it, but stopped), and powder flake food.

seems the fish are showing no other signs of TB, jsut reclusiveness and not eating. but to begin with, the fish thta died was pretty shy at the store. 

btw, the fish that i had to euthanize had most of TB symptons, 

-arched back
-no appetite
-lesions
-reclusive
-concaved belly
-rapid breathing.


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

TB has a whole host of symptoms and it Does Not sounds like you have TB. The primary symptoms are wasting, lesions on the body, skeletal deformities, cloudy pop eye, rapid breathing and loss of scales and coloration. You usually notice it from lesions or the characteristic curved spine. 

Just because your fish aren't eating a lot and are hiding does not in any way shape or form mean that they have TB. Now, if you have a fish with lesions all over their body and a S shaped spine that's a different story, but if not you can relax. 

Even if your fish have pop eye, aren't eating, are hiding and breathing hard, chances are you Still don't have TB but a mild bacterial infection. Even if they have lesions they probably don't have TB! Everyone jumps to this conclusion and they almost never had TB. If you're really worried about it, you could feed your fish a course of antibiotic food. Just be sure to get a broad spectrum one and to use it for the Full amount of time stated. I use www.angelsplus.com antibiotic food whenever I suspect a bacterial infection. 

There are also treatments for TB for the unlucky people who managed to have infected fish. Labyrinth fish seem to catch/carry it more often than others. You can remove them to a QT tank and treat the water with 40 grams per gallon of streptomycin and isoniazid. However, in the water treatments are NOT effective alone. Oxytetracycline and Kanamycin should be added to the food, these can be ordered online. If it is TB, you should LOWER the temperature to slow the progression of the bacteria. The fish don't usually make it once they get sunken bellies. 

After all this, you should break down and sterilize the equipment and everything else with bleach.

*EDIT*: Just read your last post. Was the spine curved or arched? TB has a very characteristic curve. If you still have the dead fish, you should take it to the vet as stated earlier and have some slides made. _Mycobacterium marinum _are acid fast and your vet should be able to identify them pretty quickly. If it comes up positive, then chances are your other fish have it as well and you just learned a very painful lesson in the importance of QT 

Either way, I would treat all the fish with antibiotics as a precaution. If you don't have the body and the fish continue to get worse, you can bring one to the vet and have them biopsy it. They'll find the acid fast rods and internal nodules if it has TB. 

Unfortunately, many bacterial infections display the same symptoms so it is hard to tell what you're dealing with without actually looking at the bacteria.

Here's the curve you're looking for:
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/bent_mrchrisaofa.jpg

Here's some lesions:
http://www.jbl.de/onlinehospitaluk/perpicture/hospital_pictures/053_a.jpg


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

if it is TB, you will see the symptoms on the other fish in a few weeks, assuming they are all from the same store. use rubber gloves for a while, it makes a nasty skin infection in people if they catch it (it rarely attacks people, but it can so dont chance it).

lesions? did they look like this?
i put a link due to the picture being somewhat GRUESOME. so people MIGHT NOT WANT TO SEE. fair warning. nothing awful, but not pretty so i didnt want people to scroll down your thread and have that jump out at them.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

its a very small fish, it could not host that large of a lesion, but it scale size, the lesion was a bith smaller. i think i'll just let it stall, if i notice anymore missing fish or more symptoms, i will know for sure.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

no you will know something is killing off your fish. i had lots of missing fish, and a culture confirmed a strain of bacteria as the culprit, but not a mycobacteria.

wait, and if it persists, have a culture done through a vet. it costs less then all new equipment.

well, at least your plants are happy.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

my equip wont need to be new, if it is some sort or bacterial infection or mycobacteria, i would jsut bleach the equip.i wont if the fish would eat baby brine shrimp (live)


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

if they arent hungry thats ok. sometimes fish dont eat for a while. if they die, then you might have a problem. virtually every disease i know of causes a lack of apetite. same is with people, weather its a cold, flu, or scarlet fever, you usually arent hungry while you are sick (NOTE: despite what many people think a flu isnt just a severe cold. a flu is caused by the influensa virus, a cold by the rhino virus and a few others). 

mycobacteria dont die from bleach. if its TB, you need medical grade sterilization to save the equipment and the tank.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

im very hungry when im sick 

well, i realized, i had 7 fish to start, i can find 5 , i euthanized 1, but i cant find the 7th. :/


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

fishman9809 said:


> well, i realized, i had 7 fish to start, i can find 5 , i euthanized 1, but i cant find the 7th. :/


You're just paranoid. That is NORMAL when you get new fish. Small fish DO NOT take stress well thats a fact of life. Your tank has much more food in it than you think don't worry they're fine.

I wouldn't be surprised if they don't start feeding for a few weeks:hihi:

-Andrew


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

but its already been a few weeks. well, with all these people saying its not TB, i feel a lot more easy going. and i think i trust them. seems everything is a ok. we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

look, 1 dead fish could be from stress, and you probably have some live food in there (small amounts of daphnia, some water fleas, etc) and some bits of algae. the fish will feed off of that for a while. wait 24 hours and try some live or frozen food. then another 24 and so on. and no sudden changes. try not to plant or touch the tank unless you need to and just let them acclimate.

but again, dont let the water get on your cuts. just to be safe. humans are R-selective breeders, one of us dead is the equivilent of hundreds of dead fish reproductively speeking (much more speaking morally).


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> mycobacteria dont die from bleach. if its TB, you need medical grade sterilization to save the equipment and the tank.


Prolonged exposure of dry and cleaned surfaces to retail concentrations of sodium hypochlorite will kill _Mycobaterium sp_.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

how liquid are retail concentrations? liquid enough to go through a filter? since im guessing you cant dilute it. also how long is prolonged? a day? a week? a month?

if the stuff is liquidy enough and it only takes a day or two to kill the mycobacteria, then that would be great.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Retail is just bleach you get from the store. Clean the tank with water and a sponge (obviously you'll throw the sponge away afterwards), have the tank dry out, then just fill it with store-bought bleach. Studies have shown death of _Mycobacterium_ within hours, but I'd say a few days at least to be safe. Just watch the silicone seams for possible corrosion/weakening.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

really!?
im not so sure that will cut it. my mom told me that mycobacteria go into a hibernation-like state when they come in contact with bleach, and when they are no longer in contact, they come right back out. id trust she knows about mycobacteria since she is a doctor. now maybe if you keep them in hibernation for long enough, they would die from lack of food/water. but that would take over a few hours. 
i think silicon is pretty stable from ionic bonding (not 100% sure though) and corrosion from OH-.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://fins.actwin.com/killietalk/month.200111/msg00652.html

^ post from a microbiologist. Says Mycobacterium can be killed by concentrated bleach or glutaraldehyde. If your mother is a doctor, she could probably get you some glutaraldehyde. If not, I can get you some. I'm also a microbiologist (more of a virologist of sorts though).


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The active ingredient in Excel is gluteraldehyde.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> The active ingredient in Excel is gluteraldehyde.


Very low concentrations of it. You're better off buying Metricide since it'll be more cost-effective.

http://www.metrex.com/index/metrex-products-us-disinfectantssterilants-metricide


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i dont need it. dont have it in my tank (i thought i might, but the cultures came back negative for it, still waiting on the biopsy to confirm).

hmm, thats interesting. i just asked my mom. she agrees that prolonged exposure kills it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

hmm, but thats pretty cool, how preservatives can kill it. it makes perfect sense though, if it let bacteria survive, it wouldnt be too good of a preservative.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

okey doke, 5 fish are still very very healthy

1 super fat big prego RCS


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds great  I cant wait to get my 30c


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

neither can i, i wanna see it!!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> neither can i, i wanna see it!!!!


lol, You were lucky that you could just go pick it up. Mine has been delayed and is still waiting to get shipped. Stupid hurricane


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lol, i had to go thru a street fair to bring mine home, lol, crazy stuff, jam packed everywhere.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> lol, i had to go thru a street fair to bring mine home, lol, crazy stuff, jam packed everywhere.


Sounds fun though. Man cali sounds cool. Nothing cool like street fairs ever happens over here lol. I want my 30c....:icon_cry: I wound up setting up another nano tank in anticipation. 
Yours looks so nice and green. How do you like the AS?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

AS powder is the stuff, love it 

i saw the new nano again, lol

looks like a nice chunk'o wood


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i think i have 3 prego RCS now, but i cant get any good pics, want to, but cant


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Update 10/16/08*

here is the tank of today:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

btw, i have 6 prego RCS


----------



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking very nice!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice! 

Love the FTS.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks epic!!! 

i need to borrow dads d70 for some macros, need pics of fish and RCS


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

wow, looks beautiful


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

haha, thanks


----------



## asimkhatri (Sep 17, 2007)

wow Beautiful...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looking good dude! How's about a plant list?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i unno man, there are TONS, but i'll try and name em 

Rotala verticillaris
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp 'green'
Rotala indica
Blyxa japonica
Anubias nana 'petite'
Eriocaulon cinerium sp 'Thailand' (recovering)
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cyptocoryne parva
Limnophila aromatica
Hygrophila angustifolia
Hygrophila sp 'bold'
Flame moss
Java moss
Taiwan moss
Singapore moss
Willow moss
Microsorum sp "needle"
MARIMO 

hey roybot, i have a plant you sent me once and i dunnno what it is, its like tall, thin, fine leave, and reddish, cabomba like leaves.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

It's some kind of Myriophyllum sp...


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks really nice and healthy! I like the way you hid the equipment back in the corner too.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I love it  Can you take a pic looking down the glass like this:








So that I can compare the glass clarity of the original ada tanks and the "new" ones? Thanks


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

fish, it looks great. it is an amazing nano, good job.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> It's some kind of Myriophyllum sp...


very pretty 



MrJG said:


> Looks really nice and healthy! I like the way you hid the equipment back in the corner too.


thanks, haha, the spraybar i made is already getting dirty  maybe i'll switch back to lily pipe.



clwatkins10 said:


> I love it  Can you take a pic looking down the glass like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure thing, i'll go snap it now.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> fish, it looks great. it is an amazing nano, good job.


Thanks!!! any news on your 20L?



Ozymandias said:


> looking good man


thanks a lot!!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

here you go:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> here you go:


Thanks  There's definitely a difference


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Look pretty similar to me...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea, but you light is on, hmmmm, maybe i'll get a dif angle pic with lights on the side.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> yea, but you light is on, hmmmm, maybe i'll get a dif angle pic with lights on the side.


Ahh, yeah, true,


----------



## asimkhatri (Sep 17, 2007)

ADA rock's


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i looked at ur pics again and compared to my actual tank, it is clearer, quite clearer. gonna get a custom tank instead of a 60p, 60p is overpriced.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> i looked at ur pics again and compared to my actual tank, it is clearer, quite clearer. gonna get a custom tank instead of a 60p, 60p is overpriced.


cool, will it be the same size as a 60p?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

not quite, prolly 60 cm long x 36 cm deep x 36 cm tall, just a bit deeper, more scaping room that way.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> not quite, prolly 60 cm long x 36 cm deep x 36 cm tall, just a bit deeper, more scaping room that way.


Good idea, only being 30 cm from front to back is one of the main drawbacks for me. I wish that it was either 36 cm front to back, or 30 cm tall
On a related note, how fast does the needle leaf fern grow for you?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea, i dunno, i kinda want a tank that is quite shallow like a 20L, but like a bigger size. love the proportions, but not that size, cant grow much that is 12 inch tall.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

and it grows uber slow. but lots of plantlets, all the time.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

im afraid to say that the disease maybe coming back. 1 fish missing (hoping it died from old age) and 1 sickly looking female. all fish that have died so far have been females. the one that is missing currently i think is a male.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

got sum baby RCS finally, and like 7 or 8 preggo.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, and I just noticed, over 10,000 views


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

not on the fish though  

can anyone help me identify the illness? the one i see is the female is kinda of skittish, slower, but is still very hyper. it swims at a slight upward angle, as if not able to float anymore very well.

if it dies, and the other ones emerge (2 keep hiding, but i know they are alive.) do you guys think i should get more boraras uropthalmoides or add some color variance, like microrasbora kubotai (neon green) or boraras merah (fire orange).


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I would wait a while to get a good prognosis. No need in replacing them right away, but I think that some orange fish would rock, but so would the green...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea, just thinking ahead, because it may die anyway, small fish are easily killed, and this looks sickly. the school will be small without the female, only 3 SUPER vibrant males and a healthy female are left. well, i got time, because they are so small, they make the tank look like a 40 gall to a cardinal tetra, but its the similar ratio, so maybe i could get some more, but i unno how many i could fit in there, dont wanna overstock, but i was thinking 4 uropthalmoides, 4 kubotai, and 4 merah, lets see if texgal chimes in with her tank of microrasboras.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I say one school of kubotai maybe around 8. Although I hope your fish make it.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i do too. these guys have very pretty colors, but they are always hiding


----------



## manhatton (Oct 17, 2008)

Just catching up on this thread. Amazing tank!


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


>


is fishman's newer? seems to me that fishman's silicone job is not as clean as you can see it further into the glass surface.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

moogoo said:


> is fishman's newer? seems to me that fishman's silicone job is not as clean as you can see it further into the glass surface.


Mine is newer, they have made the silicone less noticeable and the glass clearer and thicker


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

great. it does look a TON better w/o the silicone going onto the glass surface. makes me excited to get that 75P i been planning on...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

heres a lil update::


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Man, that is some frickin sweet Downoi and Hairgrass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice man! I see you found some downoi


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Man, that is some frickin sweet Downoi and Hairgrass!!!!!!!!!!!


haha, yep, YOURS IS AWESOMELY HUGE



clwatkins10 said:


> Nice man! I see you found some downoi


yup, if it grows well, imma PM you so i can get some of yours too


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Really really nice work, fish.

How do your parents like it?

Where are the shrimp pics?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Really really nice work, fish.
> 
> How do your parents like it?
> 
> Where are the shrimp pics?


yea they do, they think i spend too much time on it :icon_roll

theres a shrimp pic right there, the one of the moss, there s a baby in the middle, just cam wouldnt focus, used the cheapo digital for these pics, btw, no editing


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey, I see it! :thumbsup: :fish:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

what started as a regular feeding of the tank, turned into a utter disaster. 1/2 a jar of cyclopeeze enhanced food went into the 30c. i siphoned what could out, but the ammonia is extremely high at 1 ppm and is causing all the life in the tank to suffer. i am going to tear apart the tank tonight and only leave in the soil and sand and rocks so i can siphon out the food. all the baby shrimp left in i gess will suffer through it. i will catch what i can and put it into safe water. i fear this is the end of the tank, but i hope this will pull through. something tells me i am going to ahve a long night ahead of me.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> what started as a regular feeding of the tank, turned into a utter disaster. 1/2 a jar of cyclopeeze enhanced food went into the 30c. i siphoned what could out, but the ammonia is extremely high at 1 ppm and is causing all the life in the tank to suffer. i am going to tear apart the tank tonight and only leave in the soil and sand and rocks so i can siphon out the food. all the baby shrimp left in i gess will suffer through it. i will catch what i can and put it into safe water. i fear this is the end of the tank, but i hope this will pull through. something tells me i am going to ahve a long night ahead of me.


Oh no!:icon_evil:confused1: I hope it all works out for the best:redface:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

:icon_eek: Oh no!

I wouldn't tear up the whole tank, though- just keep doing water changes!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

its ok, im not tearing it down, just taking out plants, going right back in after, same place, jsut need room to siphon out the food.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sucked a lot up, baby shrimp that were left in seem to be doing fine, so hopefully i got most of that cursed food out, going to maybe buy a do!aqua feeder glass. going to try and add the aquatic life to the tank tonight, if possible.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

everything back in tank, 1/2 new, 1/2 old water, seems everything is ok, .5 ppm of ammonia is still a lot better than 1 ppm, right? i added prime so it should go down. hopefully everything survives, because i have like 4 blood red prego RCS


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

they should be fine. RCS are hardy shrimp, so they will pull through as long as it doesnt stay for too long.
id do another 50% WC when you get the chance. it will help.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> they should be fine. RCS are hardy shrimp, so they will pull through as long as it doesnt stay for too long.
> id do another 50% WC when you get the chance. it will help.


Yeah, rcs are very very hardy. But I agree, 25% old water and 0.25 ammonia is better than 50% old water and 0.5 ammonia Good luck


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

okay, 1 boraras and 1 RCS dead, gotta check the params again


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

1 more dead boraras, 1 dead female RCS, and 1 dried up PREGGO RCS behind counter. params are:

.25 ppm ammonia
7.2 pH
.25 ppm nitrite
0ppm Nitrate


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you have a mini cycle going. thats much worse then NH4 spike. that means NH4 spike and NO2 spike. 

do a 75% WC, wait a half hour, then another 75% WC. that will give you .14 ppm NH4, and .14 ppm NO2. you can dose nitrates with KNO3 or flourish N or whatever. 
even if you do nothing, some RCS will pull through most likely just because you probably have millions and some are bound to survive by sheer force of numbers. but it could make a big dent in your colony, and you dont want to lose the rasboras.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey guys

this is a rought sketch of my plan for the 60p (custom with deeper depth)










myrio might not fit, but i may use another Syngonanthus (new tonina name)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

^ looks good to me. Are you gonna get the ADA 60x45x45 cm tank or something else?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

im getting it custom made 60 cm long x 36 cm high x 36 cm deep (24 in long x 14 high x 14 deep). not much dif, but its a lot cheaper than again, its only 75 bucks.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> im getting it custom made 60 cm long x 36 cm high x 36 cm deep (24 in long x 14 high x 14 deep). not much dif, but its a lot cheaper than again, its only 75 bucks.


how are the silicone jobs?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

they are quite nice:










thats from resowner's tank he bought from him. i may have to buy a regular 60p size for 65 from him, so i can just buy a stand instead of making one. here is a nice stand i could get with lots of storage room:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp42871/si1378561/cl0/bigalsstingraystand24x12black


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i may get a 27w hampton bay quad bulb fixture soon, so i can grow everything red


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

told you not much changed! 

































look closely at the above pic, you see red, its an RCS 









really hoping for that hampton bay light soon.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looking good dude. Are you running diy CO2 on this rig?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, 2 hagen sized bottles 

and thanks


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> you have a mini cycle going. thats much worse then NH4 spike. that means NH4 spike and NO2 spike.
> 
> do a 75% WC, wait a half hour, then another 75% WC. that will give you .14 ppm NH4, and .14 ppm NO2. you can dose nitrates with KNO3 or flourish N or whatever.
> even if you do nothing, some RCS will pull through most likely just because you probably have millions and some are bound to survive by sheer force of numbers. but it could make a big dent in your colony, and you dont want to lose the rasboras.


just saw this post  , but i guess so much for this theory

it still has an ammonia spike, but no mini cycle.

pH 6.4
nitrate 0ppm
nitrite 0ppm
Ammonia 0.50 ppm

no W/c's have been performed.

darn school, keeping me busy


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice, cant wait to see that thread for the 60p. the sketch looks nice.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

at least now i know what NOT to do to the tank


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok, i have staghorn algae :/

anything that eats this?


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahh I feel your pain fishman.

I have the stuff in my Mini M. I always grows on old leafs and such. Only thing I know that helps in manualy removing. Cutting the older leafs off seem to work best but it doesn't get rid of it all.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

its annoying, cuz if u drop a piece, it grows where you drop it :/


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ammonia (NH3, NH4)- 0.25ppm
pH - 6.8
Nitrite (NO2) - 0.1 ppm
Nitrate (NO3) - 0 ppm


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yikes.

Still need to do lots of water changes...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

so far on my observations, fish arent even a bit stressed out by water conditions, they jsut get stressed by water changes. well, i got a 27w lamp now, so pics up in a few mins.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wish i had my moms seat at the dinner table, soo i could see this everytime i looked up:

























emersed moss is fun:










moss with shrimp and downoi, yay!:










my semi new toy:



















my stand for the fixture is 2 small video priority boxes covered in printer paper  :


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Comment here.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

here are a couple more pics:


















stupid nerites:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow amazing. I think you make superb tanks :thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

haha, thanks, cant wait to get my 60p replica tank started, dont have the funds yet :/


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well, go get them. i wanna see you do that tank.
lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks great!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> well, go get them. i wanna see you do that tank.
> lol


lol, im thinking about selling my wii, but not sure yet. its gonna be a biotope, but u saw my plan. its changed a lilttle but, you know how it is 




clwatkins10 said:


> It looks great!


ur cube does too!!! i love how its low maintenance 

your xmas moss looks heavenly, u think u'll have some ready when i get my 60p?


everything is ADA immitation in the future 60p except for the AS and sand

replica tank, light, conduit bar, hopefully stand, and some nice ADA-like rocks


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

First of all, I'd just like to say I've been watching this thread for the past couple weeks and the tank went only from good to great! I've also noticed that every time I come back to see new pics, it seems like there is less and less sand  Also, if the fish you have now aren't working out, I would recommend cardinals for the tank. It may seem predictable but I think the bright colors would contrast really well against you plants. Just a thought. . . But your 60P will be fantastic no doubt!! The plan you drew up on paper looks great too! Happy growing


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

unfortunately, the tank os too small for cardinals, ive been looking into some boraras merah, shrimp friendly and very small and bright colors, and thanks


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sanctuary is getting 6 new inhabitants on saturday to keep the 3 boraras uropthalmoides left company.they are whatever boraras sp. is for sale at AFA that day


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How bout you go to Ocean Aquarium, their fish are awesome

Can AFA beat $4/Boraras Merah and $3/Boraras Maculatus?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

boraras uropthalmoides is pretty rare, only place i saw it for sale was AFA and franksaquarium, and AFA had it for 2.99 a pop, so i gess they can beat it


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

These fish?

















Wow they do look pretty cool...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, they are very pretty, the females are kinda cool, dull orange, and ghastly white, but they have a purple blue shiny head, aesome. some people cant tell the difference between boraras spp., but i find them quite obvious. AHEM *ebichua*. he cant tell the difference between altum angels and scalares


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

new plant, rotala colorata, from texgal, order from her, she is soooooooooooooooooooooooo generous:


















flickr editing service is still acting up, couldnt edit out yellow tint which the aquarium does not have

also, stupid staghorn and BBA is back from the lighting change, the DIY co2 only seems to produce bubbles when i shake it, i may have to use my pressurized system on this, gotta refill co2 tank tho :/ i plan on using a dual manifold so when i get teh 60p or watever size i get i can link the 2 together, unless they go on different flloors, then i dont know how im going to wrk it.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking good fish! 

-O


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

srry for the dark pics, cant edit it, does photobucket have an editing service? maybe i can do it there, maybe better.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes they do, you can do all kinds of cool stuff in there.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet, im gonna make the switch quickly and reupload.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You got Orlando to comment on your tank Lucky:hihi:

Nice tankroud:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lol, and also, turn sout there is less and less sand in the tank, it seems that somehow everything is shifting, i'll have to get a pic soon of what i mean, there used to be tons of sand, now theres not, the rocks seem to be shifting over making the whole scape shift.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

it actually got a lil more yellow, but matches the background, yellowish wall, and now u can see the bottom at least:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the last pics look very grainy. download an adobe photoshop demo. and when it expires download the demo for adobe photoshop elements. and then for corel paintshop pro. thats 3 monthes of quality editing for free.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

What ISO were the photos taken with?

Try this for photo editing...

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea, i was using my really bad cam, i'll try to snap some pics tonight with the d70.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

fish, I love this tank! Keep it up, man!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

haha, thanks, love riven reloaded, your rock scaping is jsut tops!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

added purigen, but everytime i dose iron chelate, water becomes an annoying yellow hue. here are an update of before i added iron:


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

looks good but i think it needs a trimming


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

indeed the moss does, but its crazy annoying to trim while underwater, as u may notice, i did trim 1 branch a couple days ago.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The moss looks great


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

haha, thanks cl, i like it too, but the position of it on the ground blocks out my favroite plants, downoi and crypt parva. i'll trim it later tonight and post pics. or maybe tomorrow pics, as the tank will be very cloudy from AS dust because of teh DW pulling.

i have so much moss i could sell, alas, ic annot, stupid staghorn is ruining the moss, its a PITA to get out, every coupl edays i gotta pluck it out. hopefully i can refill my co2 tank tomorrow and set it up on the 30c, but when i get a 60p, i dont know how to use co2, wont have the funds for a 2nd co2 tank :/


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

looks like i get the fish next week, i really wanted them, but my friend had a bday party that i couldnt miss. seems the diy co2 is actually working now, FINALLY, no pic update today, tomorrow probably.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

get your parents to help you buy a CO2 tank. nag them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL

Fish, I think I might have to sign your parents up for a support group... what's the Alanon equivalent for "Parents of Planted Tank Addicts"? POPTA?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> get your parents to help you buy a CO2 tank. nag them.


im ok with waiting, the longer i wait the more ideas i get anyway.



lauraleellbp said:


> LOL
> 
> Fish, I think I might have to sign your parents up for a support group... what's the Alanon equivalent for "Parents of Planted Tank Addicts"? POPTA?


please do, they may need straight jackets soon


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This tank always looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lolz, i hate my ferts, everytime i dose, water turns yellow, and i gotta do a 1/3 WC to get it clearer. i need a clear one, like brightly k or pfertz or sumthing


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

guys, i have a great idea for my 60p, DIY ADA stand, DIY pipes, cheap oddysea light for 20 dolalrs with t5HO giesmann bulbs, 2x24w, 24 long tank x 12 width x 20 tall, only 15 will be used, other 5 inches will have branches sticking out the water will have air plants or broms on the it and will be sprayed to stay moist. or if i can afford a cover from ADA, i'll get one. how high can hatchets jump? over 5 inches? if so, then i need a cover for sure. 100w - 150w heater, used AS from old 20L, DIY Fertz, pressurized 5lb'er of co2 at 3 bps or so.

how that sound? 

and guys, for sure, update this saturday, gonna get those boraras for sure this week. 

my female is getting loneyl and always hiding, not quite skinny yet tho.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i got 6 new boraras maculatus since they didnt have any others, they are very nice!!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Any pics of the new fish? How much were they?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

2.99 each, very nice schoolers, the other boraras are starting to join the schooling too. no pics yet, im trying to figure a way to make the flow of the tank at an absolute minimum, because the fish hate it and they only come out when its off.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Grrr. My LFS sells them fro $6 or so I think. They sounds really cool.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

they are very cool, gonna take some pics toon


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They look great, Nick!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks 

the female boraras uropthalmoides (older boraras i had in beginning) is starting to get bigger and healthier with the others, maybe they were just lonely. i am getting a few RCS deaths over old age, but thats alright, i have hundreds of shrimp. i think the maculatus are hunting baby shrimp, always scanning the moss, but since i have that many shrimp, i dont think losing a few will do much harm


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Whatever happened to your 20L? Did you take it down?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

months and months ago  

getting a 60p soon, cant wait   

got lots of stuff already, just need rocks, plants, heater, light, and filter tubing


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

at Sanctuary's finest, it lost another fish. a boraras maculatus. my first fish ever to be lost by jumping. the cause is unknown but the params may be at fault. It seems i have never had good luck with fish in this tank. 4 died off from a disease, and now 1 to jumping. an oto has jumped out, but loricariidae catfish, with their capability of being out of water for long stretches of time, was found the next morning and put back in.

pH may be at fault, but my tap water is 8 so everytime i do a W/C the params change. i cannot afford an RO/DI system unfortunately


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

forgot to mention guys, gonna redo this tank over winter break or next summer. its going to be iwagumi.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ever tried leaving your water out overnight and testing the pH the next day?

If it's still 8 then you've probably also got really hard water. See if you can get your kH and gH tested.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

the water in the tank is perfect, i just checked, pH 6.8 and everything else 0ppm, maybe the fish was jsut crazy. anyway, getting a custom top done tomorrow from TAP plastics. tonight i'll have to use seran (however u spell it) wrap.

btw, everyone check out my custom lily pipe thread, some vids are coming of my stomping on pipes and stuff to show the strength acrylic i use.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

update:

made my polycarbonate lid:



and also, probably gonna buy a few amanos since i have a cover now


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice. I like the cutout for the dw hehe


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lolz, i knew that comment was coming, it has emersed moss on it that i dont want to die!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that cover will be a PIA to take on and off.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

actualy its pretty easy, i barely need too since i have a feeding hole.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

oh it will be easy at first. 
but doing it daily for weeks, then monthes, will get really REALLY annoying.
i know.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

why will i do it daily


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

im getting impatient with getting a 60p, its taking too long! i wish we were in asia where all the tanks are cheaper and easier to find rimless!!! i want to try so many plants, but they'll end up costing me huge amounts because of the rarity. i'll probably end up spending over 60 anyway. i still need a tank, tubing (co2 and filter), light, brass drop checker, heater, and a refill on my co2 tank.

on another note, sanctuary may be getting some amanos and finally may have enough RCS to sell. i just bought some dwarf riccia, my last experience with it didnt fare so well, but with the new light and more co2, hopefully it'll grow!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

okay, 2 questions. i know you probably already answered them but i couldnt find them in the first 12 pages, got lazy, and decided to ask  

did you use AS powder? and whats the sand called?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

chris127 said:


> okay, 2 questions. i know you probably already answered them but i couldnt find them in the first 12 pages, got lazy, and decided to ask
> 
> did you use AS powder? and whats the sand called?


AS powder, and ADA bright sand, i didnt see the post there 

updated pics guys:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

great little cube  nice shrimp pic too. it looks like a slap fight :hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lolz it does thanks for the comment


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

still waiting on money for the rest of my LED stuff. but i did get something nice in the mail today , heatsink, but i cant upload pic for sum reason :/

i may have to move the tank upsttairs but i have no idea how the tank will cope through like 86-88 degree water :/ in summer


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

why would it be that hot?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

cuz i live in CA with no A/C


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats crazy


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

no, outside the tank is much crazier, believe me, lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

But um...why would you need A/C in the winter??? And how the heck is it hot in your house??? It's like 40 here:icon_eek:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> i may have to move the tank upsttairs but i have no idea how the tank will cope through like 86-88 degree water :/ in summer


lol, why would my room be 88 in winter :confused1:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhh I thought you were talking about today:hihi:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dude, i may have asked this before, but how do you live in the summer?
i would probably die from overheating. my room is 80 max in the summer, and im still really hot and feel uncomfortable.

oh, and thought id let you know, i liked your tank a lot, so im getting one! maybe i can get it to look as great as yours.

and i thought id ask about your sig, where did you get that statistic?
cause it is far from that here on the east coast.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i dunno, i just found it from another forum member, but a LOT, infact most hear listen to rap mainly.

lol, lots of 30c's now!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

its a great tank, for an extra 5 dollars, you get a 7 some gallon cube tank, rather then a 5 gallon rectangle mini m.
but what you did with your 30c is really amazing.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

That statistic is a very popular copy/paste meme, I've see a few other variations, like 92% of teens (or 98%) have tried smoking, if you're one of the 8% (or 2%) that hasn't paste this in your signature etcetcetc. 

/drive by internet knowledge


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

California is the place to live

Hey Dollface, just wondering, how old are you?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

18, arn't you guys like, 15 and 16? 
making me feel old, man.
SEE BACK WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE, BOTH WAYS, UP HILL, 5 FEET OF SNOW. 
/ramble

And, uh, a comment on the tank;
I love the driftwood arangement.

...
That's all I got, sorry.
Did I really just spell that driftwoof the first time around?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Fishman is like 16, I'm 13

I should probably stay on topic so um...nice tank:hihi:


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Geeze that's right, goshdarn whippersnapper :|


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Fishman is like 16, I'm 13
> 
> I should probably stay on topic so um...nice tank:hihi:


Just saw this comment now, I'm 14!!!

On a tank-related note, pics tomorrow, i'm thinking of tossing the main plant, the needle leaf java fern because it's gotten so huge and unruley and leaves little room for stems like rotalas. Any replacement ideas?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> Just saw this comment now, I'm 14!!!
> 
> On a tank-related note, pics tomorrow, i'm thinking of tossing the main plant, the needle leaf java fern because it's gotten so huge and unruley and leaves little room for stems like rotalas.


haha, well aren't y'all lil' young'uns, I just turned 17:icon_roll lol
and I listen to everything (70's, 80's, 90's, 00's, reggae, hip hop, salsa, blues, jazz, classic r&b, latin, rock, pop, tango, r&b being my most recent fad, just not country or bluegrass [despite being born & raised in music city, and now living in the bluegrass])
but I have to say something on topic (I guess) so the tank looks nice, shame the needle leaf has to go


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, this is me, still being older than all of you. >:I 

And hey! It's tomorrow already! Where are those pictures?

I kid (sorta), but it will be intresting to see it without the java fern. Can't say anything about replacement plants, I'm useless with that kind of thing without being there so I can point and go 'That one needs to go there, no, not there, _there_.'

Wich doesn't translate that well over the internet, surprisingly.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> haha, well aren't y'all lil' young'uns, I just turned 17:icon_roll lol
> and I listen to everything (70's, 80's, 90's, 00's, reggae, hip hop, salsa, blues, jazz, classic r&b, latin, rock, pop, tango, r&b being my most recent fad, just not country or bluegrass [despite being born & raised in music city, and now living in the bluegrass])
> but I have to say something on topic (I guess) so the tank looks nice, shame the needle leaf has to go


psh, lol, old'un 

reggae owns the competition . for some reason i mysteriously like jason mraz cuz all the girls do, if you get what i mean, lol

i may leave it or replace it with phillipine java fern, nicer, smaller, but more expensive, or i may get lazy and keep it, lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Hi, this is me, still being older than all of you. >:I
> 
> And hey! It's tomorrow already! Where are those pictures?
> 
> ...


YOU! Join SFBAAPS 

ur in the bay area!

dunno what i'll do yet, as i said to cl, i may get lazy and keep it, lol


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> YOU! Join SFBAAPS
> 
> ur in the bay area!
> 
> dunno what i'll do yet, as i said to cl, i may get lazy and keep it, lol


I will when I actually get _back in the bay area_
Strangely the only time I seem to remember that I need to join is when I'm at my other house in Norcal, and that kind of just defeats the whole spirit of it. 

You could always just keep trimming off the larger leaves and stuff if you wanna keep it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> psh, lol, old'un
> 
> reggae owns the competition . for some reason i mysteriously like jason mraz cuz all the girls do, if you get what i mean, lol
> 
> i may leave it or replace it with phillipine java fern, nicer, smaller, but more expensive, or i may get lazy and keep it, lol


The Remedy is a great song lol
buut, you may find someone who has phillipine fern for cheap, or I think I saw someone who had a kinda 'dwarf'-ish needle leaf fern on here a while back. Worth checkin' out


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dollface said:


> I will when I actually get _back in the bay area_
> Strangely the only time I seem to remember that I need to join is when I'm at my other house in Norcal, and that kind of just defeats the whole spirit of it.
> 
> You could always just keep trimming off the larger leaves and stuff if you wanna keep it.


thats what i was thinking of doing, and when you do get back, join 

lol



clwatkins10 said:


> The Remedy is a great song lol
> buut, you may find someone who has phillipine fern for cheap, or I think I saw someone who had a kinda 'dwarf'-ish needle leaf fern on here a while back. Worth checkin' out


hmm

my main concern is not really the actually plant

but rather that the root system is taking over my stem plant room, the tank is basically just 1 freakin' java fern! lol

and yes the remedy is, lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

looks bad, i think i should through out the rotala, annoying:




























see, i think the pack leader fish was the one that jumped, because now the leader is dead, they dnt come out :/


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

That front left corner has room for a couple of stems I still see substrate... :confused1::hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I do some rearranging tonight and a w/c to clear water.

Ugly as of now.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It still looked pretty good. Nice and jungley!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Clean up some of that moss, that might do some good.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Clean up some of that moss, that might do some good.


Yeah, I was just coming back to say maybe ditch the moss on the wood. It would look really clean without it.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Yeah, I was just coming back to say maybe ditch the moss on the wood. It would look really clean without it.


well maybe not all of it, but I would definately try and clean up the stuff that's starting to go scraggly and all over the place.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yup, I was planning to 

Btw, I know I'm gonna ditch the rotala in the middle back, but you think I should replace it with something like more limno aro?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

no lim aro! you need some fine leafed stems to keep up with the scale  something red would look great though, like ludwigia arcuata or rotala wallichi


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have take a diff pic so u can somethin, thinking of removing the blyxa for a nice amount of riccia stones


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

take the pic already  

whats the light and co2 on this?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> take the pic already
> 
> whats the light and co2 on this?


26/27 watts and DIY?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

chris127 said:


> take the pic already
> 
> whats the light and co2 on this?


cant, camera is crap and mom is being annoying :/



clwatkins10 said:


> 26/27 watts and DIY?


yup, soon to be 18w LED's and DIY


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> I have take a diff pic so u can somethin, thinking of removing the blyxa for a nice amount of riccia stones


Dooooooo eeeeeeet. the world needs more riccia stones.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well mine takes forever to grow due to lack of lighting getting to it trhu the other plants


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

aight, finished, lol:

before:










after:










others:


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Once that Riccia starts to grow and the Microsoreum grows in, that is going to look awesome! Keep us updated!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope it grows in! I only have 27w so it'll take a while. With the 18w of led I'll install it should be better. (18w led=apprx. 36w pc)


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

That looks so much better with the ricca stones, but it's pretty obvious now that you need a more dominating plant in the back right corner. I think I'm going to second the Rotala Wallichii.
I'm also kind of inclined to agree with you on getting rid of most of the needle leaf java fern now. especially if the roots are taking over.

It's going to look awesome once it grows in either way.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i'll show u guys a pic of it now cleared up, i think it has been a massive improvement, im going to get some rotala nanjenshan (hopefully leaves fine enough), or rotala wallichii if i can find some to replace the SUPER slow growing limno aro (dunno why its growing so slow)

EDIT: found what i need!! ludwigia arcuata and a mix with wallichii!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

aight, got the arcuata and wallichii and replace my hygro in the back with cyperus helferi

kitchen view:









living room couch view:









clear pic of the new cyperus helferi:









riccia:













































his mouth is demented cuz he started eating, lol:









the pic came out blurry so i sharpened it as much as i could so you could see the color, dont mind the quality of pic, just the amazing red:










LOTS and LOTS of pics! lol


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I like it with the riccia. Still a bit wild and wooly but so nice and thick.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks! cant wait til a couple more people pay for pipes, finally can buy an LED power supply!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Where'd you get the nets to secure the riccia?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its great man, all wild and jungley


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Where'd you get the nets to secure the riccia?


i used a cut up, uh, what are they called, those fluffy nets for washing urself? lol



chris127 said:


> its great man, all wild and jungley


thanks!

stupid LED's themselves havent come yet :/

ordered on 12/25/08


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

a loofa!  what type of powersupply are you looking for? like one for comps?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well no, lol, that would be crazy, i want this:

http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=13657+PS

but they dont sell by paypal, so i cant buy :/


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

do they take visa? buy a visa gift card and use it like a credit card.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

crud, they sold out :/


----------



## infinite07 (Dec 20, 2008)

You could try searching for some in a Hardware store.

Edit: Wait, there's 24 units actually remaining.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

if they arent exactly right and i dont know, they could burn all the LED's and cost me 100's though


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> if they arent exactly right and i dont know, they could burn all the LED's and cost me 100's though


your led's cost 100's?:icon_eek:


----------



## infinite07 (Dec 20, 2008)

For a LED, that's real expensive. It might be that it could also damage other things resulting in a total of 100's of damage.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> your led's cost 100's?:icon_eek:


exaggerating 



infinite07 said:


> For a LED, that's real expensive. It might be that it could also damage other things resulting in a total of 100's of damage.



exaggerating


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

why exactly do you want LED lighting?
i mean, yeah they are supposed to be efficient and bright, but seems like too much $$$ and too much work for very little benefit to me.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

because i like being special 

cleaner light, less energy, more output, low heat output , slim, long lasting, and year, bright.

just need thermal compound and power supply guys


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

im going to SF this weekend, and i was wondering, in this tiny tank, you think i could have all together (this list includes what i have already)

5 boraras maculatus
5 boraras uropthalmoides
2 otocinclus
3 amanos
RCS colony

or is that too much? sure seems like it...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

id go for 8 of one fish, less mess


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i would too, but i cant get rid of the uropthalmoides, my lfs wont take back and i bet AFA wont either :/


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ive heard about different sp. of boraras schooling together. so it shouldnt look too bad.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm asking if it's too many, cuz it does seem like a lot of fish to have in a 7.5g tank


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

what filter do you keep?
most likely you will have enough biomedia and gravel in the tank and filter to sustain the amount of Nbacteria you need for biofiltration. but tanks with more fish are less stable. well not less stable, they can be just as stable, they just become unstable more easily.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i have an eheim 2213


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

jam the plants in already!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

if you mean urs, i did 

the especially pretty plants (ludwigia arcuata and ammania bonsai[i think]) are too short to show so i dont wanna post yet, lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah its ammania, i had too many stems 

well hurry up and grow em


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lol, with my new co2 mix shouldnt take that long 

still need that freaking power source, im gonna look tonight seeing how i got like 70 bucks now from a huge pipe order


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

an amazing cam dpesnt keep me from sucking at photography :










its only underwater shots i suck at, any tips on cam settings for best results?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> its only underwater shots i suck at, any tips on cam settings for best results?


don't put your camera underwater? lol

I put my camera on manual focus, no flash, then just take the pic


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

SLR cam, aka, settings like ISO and things like that have to be put into consideration. all my outdoor pics come out pretty good, just not tank pics :/


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

wow. love your tank, its so bushy


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude its awesome  whered you get that light? the hampton bay light at home depot has that giant dinosaur neck thats pretty ugly


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

that my friend is a cheap 20$ walmart daylight lamp, lol

still no money for the power supply and thermal compound for the LED's

and my finals are on wed, thurs, and fri, and i havent studied :/


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nice im going to wally world then  

STUDY!!! i regret not studying for my finals. although i still got good grades, i would have felt A LOT better if i had studied. turn off your comp, grab a good drink (coffee, rockstar, mountain dew, what ever floats your boat) and hit the books!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sry, i meant walgreens, lol

ya, i think imma do mediocre on my bio finals, cuz we get 1 page of notes, only 1 side, but the last exam was like the hardest i have ever taken, its multiple choice, but with multiple answers, so if u get 1 part wrong, whole question wrong, i got highest grade in all her periods, a 68% :/ and im a straight A student :/


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

after a month, update (starting with some macros)


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

nice tank! The shrimp must love all the available hiding places


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

unfortunately, yes, lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You know, I think some Suesswassertang might look really nice in front instead of more Xmas moss, it's a little lighter in color and might add a little more contrast and variety.

Tank looks great, though, Nick! :thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wish i could afford mini pelia, that would be TIGHT


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like pellia, but it can be a bear to get to stay where YOU want it to stay, instead of where IT wants to go! lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i do too, had it before, it was EVERYWHERE, lol


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> wish i could afford mini pelia, that would be TIGHT


I'll hook you up with some once I have enough to share.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet! thanks imeridian!


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow this is truly your own piece of nature my friend. I never seen soo many shrimp in crowded I sure wish I had that many!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lolhaha

they were hungry :s

i had about 3x as much before, a 3rd left now, stupid chlorine. water co. changed from 0.3 mg of chlorine to 123 

a never had to prime before, found out the hard way that i needed it again. unfortunately, im still getting 1-3 shrimp deaths a day :/


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

update after 2 months, looks pretty much the same, wanna rescape, im sick of the tank look, but i have no time currently.

pics later


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

pics *NOW*
:icon_evil


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lol, its too bright and sunny a day to take pics, they dont come out, and i wanna go outside anyway


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Beautiful, i wish i can afford ADA tank. 
Maybe someday...........


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

muhahahahaha:






































mmmm tasty


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

FRESH.
Nice bed time story book next to your bed


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> FRESH.
> Nice bed time story book next to your bed


lol its calvin and hobbes, ultimate awesomeness!



malaybiswas said:


> beautiful


there is now a towel down in it for me to hardscape, i have nothing but the tank, stand, diffuser, pipes, co2 setup, and filter right now, so nothing will be up but hardscape :/


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i never got those 30c pics mainly because i MAY (very unlikely) rescape this weekend.

what do u guys think for the next scape? iwagumi or nature style? lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Pressurized?!?!?!?:icon_evil How do you convince your dad?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Pressurized?!?!?!?:icon_evil How do you convince your dad?


eh wat? i had that pressurized system on my 20L that i tore down, no convincing  :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Rescape!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice! more pictures soon please.

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Rescape!


i'll try! its not like i dont want to lol, just dont have a plan or place for fish currently 



hydrophyte said:


> nice! more pictures soon please.
> 
> :bounce: :bounce:


yes i will, i'll post a pic of the tank b4 i tear it down for the new scape


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> i'll try! its not like i dont want to lol, just dont have a plan or place for fish currently


_*NO*_ excuses!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

summer break is in 2 weeks and i am going to for sure rescape to iwagumi by then, just gotta find some rocks and get some more AS


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you guys go on break in 2 weeks?
i dont get out until late june.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> you guys go on break in 2 weeks?
> i dont get out until late june.





fishman9809 said:


> summer break is in 2 weeks and i am going to for sure rescape to iwagumi by then, just gotta find some rocks and get some more AS


My last day was yesterday. :icon_mrgr


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks good as always!

-Andrew

PS. We need to talk about your filter pipes soon. I figure you've also been overly busy with school but now over the summer we'll all have more time on our hands hopefully...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> My last day was yesterday. :icon_mrgr


lucky bum :icon_lol:



@[email protected] said:


> you guys go on break in 2 weeks?
> i dont get out until late june.


technically 2 and a half weeks, we get out on a wednesday. :hihi:



A Hill said:


> Looks good as always!
> 
> -Andrew
> 
> PS. We need to talk about your filter pipes soon. I figure you've also been overly busy with school but now over the summer we'll all have more time on our hands hopefully...


thanks dude! yup, we will talk about the pipes for sure dude 

i'll make some general sizes


----------



## chunkylover817 (Apr 25, 2008)

[/quote]








[/quote]
lol how much does that sticker cost? 200$ i love ada but their prices just kill me! ahh!!!nice tank though


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

75$ tank


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, the 30C isnt an unreasonable price (considering that you cant beat the perfect seams of ADA). 

how much do you charge for the pipes again? i may get in on that for my 30C, and maybe even for my 20L.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

here is an update, rescape to iwagumi is underway. the hardscape is done, just need some DHG and HC.

its EXTREMELY hard to iwagumi a cube tank due to all the artistic rules, such as the 2/3rd's rule, so its not the best scape, but i like it for being so hard to iwagumi a cube. Say what u honestly think about it! no matter how harsh! 

pics come tonight, the sun is too bright and making the pics crappy lol


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> here is an update, rescape to iwagumi is underway. the hardscape is done, just need some DHG and HC.
> 
> its EXTREMELY hard to iwagumi a cube tank due to all the artistic rules, such as the 2/3rd's rule, so its not the best scape, but i like it for being so hard to iwagumi a cube. Say what u honestly think about it! no matter how harsh!
> 
> pics come tonight, the sun is too bright and making the pics crappy lol


to bad you didnt say anything sooner because I sold off all my DHG and most of my HC


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

update or i'll break you


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

resowner92 said:


> to bad you didnt say anything sooner because I sold off all my DHG and most of my HC


darn it, oh well, im going to AFA tomorrow, i'll pick some up there 



chase127 said:


> update or i'll break you


oh ya, i forgot, lemme go snap some pics now


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i know it doesnt look that great, but thats because i tried to make it look as good as possible from both the left side and front since those are viewed the most. im sure it will look better grown in :/


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Yep, that's it!
Done good.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

whats that plant, lileaopsis?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

looks good  some colorata coming out from behind the rocks (when filled  ) would make it look grrrrrrrr8


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

chase127 said:


> looks good  some colorata coming out from behind the rocks (when filled  ) would make it look grrrrrrrr8


i dunno man, i may just leave it as it is (microsword, HC, and DHG) :thumbsup:



@[email protected] said:


> whats that plant, lileaopsis?


yup it is! 



hydrophyte said:


> nice work!


thanks!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How's the project coming along?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lets just say the HC is being a PITA -.-

everything else is growing in but the HC, DHG is spreading, even my microsword is, just not the HC. i may try elatine triandra if i cant get the HC growing.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

the tank is continued here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/91260-ada-30c-________-unnamed-currently.html


----------

